# Eisenschmiede Rüstung.



## Lowatorus (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr. 

Ich suche für meinen Zwergen eine passende Wachen rüssi wie die von den Wachen hald 

Für SW gibt es sowas ja auch. (Imperiale Platte)

Gibt es sowas?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juli 2010)

Falsches Forum, beim ersten Post. Gratuliere!


----------



## Mr.62 (27. Juli 2010)

to topic: soweit ich weiß gibt es solche rüstung nicht oder? naja aber damit befass ich mich net so ^^

to ScHaDoWeYe: wieso falsches forum? geht ja zu rp 0.o


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juli 2010)

WoW Allgemein oder guides (da ist sicher mindestens 1 Thread zu Rüstungssets drin, in der diese Frage gut gewesen wäre).

Ich muss sagen eine Wachenrüstung wie die in Ironforge habe ich auch noch nie an einem Spieler gesehen.
Allein die Schulterstücke hätten auffallen müssen.


----------



## R0D0X (30. Juli 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Falsches Forum, beim ersten Post. Gratuliere! [/font]



Hard aber Gerecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mein Lieber die Offizelle IF Wachen rüssi in den Farben kriegst du leider nicht man bekommt die schultern und brust etc mit den gleichen texturen nur das die farben nicht zusammenpassen..  Das SW Plattenset hat was mit Warcraft zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG das Rodox


----------



## Schlamm (30. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Falsches Forum, beim ersten Post. Gratuliere!


Geil, beim ersten Post direkt gesagt bekommen, dass man alles falsch gemacht hat. 
Und dann noch nichteinmal einen hilfreichen Post verfassen. 

btt: Ich hab auchmal probiert das Set zu sammeln, aber es gibts wirklich nicht für Spieler.


----------

